# Moving houseplants after Brexit



## ezio.dafirenza

Hi all,

I am moving from the UK to Germany soon and I have a few houseplants that I would love to take with me.
Because of Brexit, it has become a bit more complicated and based on my research, it would cost me a lot (a few hundred £) to get the official paperwork for importing plants to the EU.

I wanted to check here and ask if someone had a similar experience in either doing the paperwork or if there is another (legit*) way to move them with less paperwork and cost.

And if it makes a difference, the plants that I am looking at are:

Jade plant
Small mango tree
Small coffee bush
Small kentia palm
Basil bush
Miniature rose
_**Legit meaning I would not smuggle them and risk getting a fine and/or the plants being destroyed*_


----------



## Nononymous

Should be okay as long as they all have microchips and are up to date with their vaccinations.


----------



## Tellus

First confirm that no bot, Hobbit, Troll, R2D2 etc. writes here...


----------



## goncalo92

ezio.dafirenza said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am moving from the UK to Germany soon and I have a few houseplants that I would love to take with me.
> Because of Brexit, it has become a bit more complicated and based on my research, it would cost me a lot (a few hundred £) to get the official paperwork for importing plants to the EU.
> 
> I wanted to check here and ask if someone had a similar experience in either doing the paperwork or if there is another (legit*) way to move them with less paperwork and cost.
> 
> And if it makes a difference, the plants that I am looking at are:
> 
> Jade plant
> Small mango tree
> Small coffee bush
> Small kentia palm
> Basil bush
> Miniature rose
> _**Legit meaning I would not smuggle them and risk getting a fine and/or the plants being destroyed*_


hi i am moving out of the uk soon and i am wondering if you manage to take your plants easily


----------

